# Holi Moli Seeds



## billdx (Aug 15, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Holi Moli Seeds out of California? They have good prices and shipping is free in the U S. I was just wondering if they are legit.


----------



## Mike143 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have ordered a few things from them.I have never grown anything out though.So can't attest to being any good.The service was good though,and shipping and packaging was good as well.I would order from them again.Gotts remember though,they breed their own seeds,so no fancy packaging.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Of course all my seeds I order from anyone are purchased as collectors souvenir.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Of course all my seeds I order from anyone are purchased as collectors souvenir.


Why of course, we all are only collectors of seeds.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> we all are only collectors of seeds


Speak for yourself, I grow those suckers!  Lmao


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Speak for yourself, I grow those suckers!  Lmao


And here I was thinking you bought a heck of a lot of seeds just to feed the chickens
I wonder if the eggs could get you high LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a few seeds, we could try!   Sounds like an experiment in the making! 

You'll learn, I love to experiment, lol


----------

